# New book coming out



## Knuxstar (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U54S8J6
So here I am wanting to share my victory with the first forum that didn't make me feel like an outcast just because I'm different. I want everyone here to know how happy I am now that I have accomplished a dream that my own family shot down for years. My first book. It's also one reason I'm not as active as I could be.  I asked RT where to post this he didn't get back to me. so I'm winging it. Joshi agreed I should do a post cause he thought it was awesome. I hope those who read enjoy this as much as I enjoyed writing it. But guys never quit your dreams ok. No matter who shoots you down. I almost gave up myself but I forced myself forward. Your first step to success is belief in yourself.  Another step to success is surrounding yourself with people who can help give you positivity. You need people like that if you want to succeed. And I believe  I found that with my boyfriend and my new friends here.
Before you ask certain questions let me answer a few.

1. RT  already asked if we have a game planed for the book since I'm an RPG maker user. 
www.wolfduckstudios.com  has a game thought after we get input from readers

2. Yes for those of you who don't like ebooks it will be paperback later in the year/ it is a series there will be at least 7 books in the first series and a sequel series about Wolves is also in the making

3. Joshi has already been listed as my advertising department lol I'm serious he offered. 

4. What is the book about:
Young dragons and Wyverns come to find the world is so much bigger then  them in destiny and Fate in this tale of fantasy and adventure they will  have to join as one to face the trials set before them and we hope that  they are up to the challenge. 
Let the prophecy of the ages ring out in your hearts throughout this Tale of war and betrayal 
"One day you will have two daughters and their destiny will far out  weigh yours and your granddaughter will go even further still."

 If you guys have any other  questions I'm around. still trying to be more open with u guys but yeah let me know


----------



## Conker (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats on finishing (and I assume editing) your first novel. It's a hellova thing.

I finished the final edits of my first book in January of this year, and now I'm reaching out to agents and publishing houses. So far no bites, but it hasn't been a month yet. Still, I'll probably wind up self publishing it because I'm a cynic and not very hopeful of my chances.

Will say, ten bucks for a 199 page ebook is pretty spendy. Most books in stores don't cost that much, and they're almost always longer AND you get a physical book for your money.

Edit: I do write for a nerdy website that reviews books, comics, video games, etc. If you send me a review copy of your book, I'll...well, review it and then post the review. Can't promise much exposure, but ti's some. Hit me up in a PM if that idea interests you. Site gets I think around 30k visits a month or something of that sort.


----------



## Knuxstar (Mar 5, 2015)

The book will have more pages then 199  I give them the final edited cut on the second of april  so i guess ill give u the edit then Conker


----------



## PetersaurusRex (Mar 9, 2015)

That's awesome, I've always wanted to get into writing more and eventually put out a book. Major props to you, I'll take a look at it one of these days.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2015)

Moving this into the writer's discussion for ya.


----------



## Knuxstar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry guys I've been off because I fired my editor  and my so called agent and had to finish this with an grammar guy. So I programmed the Epub myself  yay anywho this is why I have been gone been so busy but I'm finally done with the final version and soon the paperback will be out about 3 months after the kindle but yeah now I'm back and ready to talk about things!


----------



## Knuxstar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok guys 3 chapter preview for everyone that wants it http://www.wattpad.com/story/34516709-the-dragon-tome-the-twin-comets-preview-from


----------



## Conker (Mar 30, 2015)

Knuxstar said:


> Ok guys 3 chapter preview for everyone that wants it http://www.wattpad.com/story/34516709-the-dragon-tome-the-twin-comets-preview-from



So like, is there a reason why you have no commas at all? I'm skimming right now, but I can't find a single comma anywhere. Just Ctrl Fed for one and none show up.

edit: oh, they show up in chapter two.

How come you don't have any in chapter one?


----------

